# :) MaMa went shopping at JoAnn`s :)



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I bought 3 yards of pawprint fleece to make 
snuggle sacks & cushions for Dahlias new
bed.It didnt have much padding inside.
She loved it and acts like she knows whos getting
it too! **See/click on video below**


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL that's a dog that knows its hers!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL Aww that happy butt dance is what I live for! LOL I love it! She so knows what's good! lol at the end bless her for being over excited.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> LOL Aww that happy butt dance is what I live for! LOL I love it! She so knows what's good! lol at the end bless her for being over excited.


Oh that is cute! The "happy butt dance" I love it and little D is just a hoot!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

That Dahlia is too cute! I love the honking at the end; Britney does that when she is super excited as well :lol:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

haha that is so cute. bless her x


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She's so adorable!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is the cutest little thing! 

I've got to pick up some material and make Gracie a snuggle sack...Is this the first one you've made?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I made one out of lavendar fleece.
It is huge and 3 chis could fit in it.
It was so simple and done in 10 mins.
I made it like a pillow case.
It is no way as nice as Darlene makes them
with much more detail!!


----------

